# UNIQUES 3rd annual bike n pedal show all INDOOR



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

2014 show will be all indoor with a earlier move in time and free bowling or shoe rental with registration MARCH 23 2014


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

:h5:NEXT SUNDAY :biggrin: GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE JUNE 30,2013 6-10 PM 

1688 N Perris Blvd Perris, CA 92571



 Bring the whole Family
50/50 and Raffle
HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
LOWRIDER BIKES ARE WELCOME :biggrin:
:thumbsup:HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Bump


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Vendors?


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Bump


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> TTT


Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

March 23rd 2014


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> ttt


Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Bump


TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> ttt


Bump


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

_*TO THE TOP*_


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Danee08 said:


> _*TO THE TOP*_


BuMP


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP*


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Danee08 said:


> *BUMP*


TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> March 23rd 2014


Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TEAM HI POWER said:


> View attachment 671669


TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TEAM HI POWER said:


> View attachment 671669


TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Danee08 said:


> *BUMP*


Bump


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Super show of bikes...


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Cant wait for this one TOPDOGS BIKE CLUB FRESNO CALI...will be there again to support the homies....


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Super show of bikes...


Thanks homie we try to make it a good one for u guys..


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

oneofakind said:


> Cant wait for this one TOPDOGS BIKE CLUB FRESNO CALI...will be there again to support the homies....


good looking out TOP DOGS we look forward to seeing u guys again


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Super show of bikes...


TTT


----------



## Predator1 (Aug 6, 2008)

Legions will be there to support


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Predator1 said:


> Legions will be there to support


awesome looking forward to seeing it


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Predator1 said:


> Legions will be there to support


TTT


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP back TO THE TOP *:h5:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

TTT

**DON'T MISS** FIRST TIME EVER** All Southern California chapters of Old Memories will be hosting a Custom Car Show and Concert to BENEFIT Cerritos College Football Program. We will have MC Pancho**Live Bands "The Eastside Groove Band" & "Tease"**Comedian Lola the DIVA of Laughter**Vendors**50/50 Raffle**Zoot Suit Contest**Miss Forties and Fifties Garb Contest**BEST OF SHOW will get $150 + Trophy**Awards for Longest Distance, Best Custom**1st 100 Show Entries will receive a Event T-Shirt**1st-2nd-3rd place trophies for 30's, 40's, 50's 60's 70's 80's 90s and up and other categories like bicycles, pedal cars, model cars. ROLL IN TIME IS 6am! PRAISE GOD!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Danee08 said:


> *BUMP back TO THE TOP *:h5:


Thanks homie TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Predator1 said:


> Legions will be there to support


To the top


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*TO THE TOP for SHORTY and UNIQUES* *best bike show in the I.E. *:thumbsup:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> To the top


Who's gonna be ready for this show?? Calling all clubs ...


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Danee08 said:


> *TO THE TOP for SHORTY and UNIQUES* *best bike show in the I.E. *:thumbsup:


Awe thanks homie .. You guys are all the reason why it's good .. All the clubs and solo riders are what make the show what it is


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Danee08 said:


> *TO THE TOP for SHORTY and UNIQUES* *best bike show in the I.E. *:thumbsup:


TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Danee08 said:


> *TO THE TOP for SHORTY and UNIQUES* *best bike show in the I.E. *:thumbsup:


Keep on top


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP*


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Danee08 said:


> *BUMP*


Bump again


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Danee08 said:


> *BUMP*


TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> TTT


Uniques!


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> TTT


Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Bump


Does this show up


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Does this show up


Can someone post these images for me ??


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Does this show up


Bump


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

My95Fleety said:


>


Thanks g


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

My95Fleety said:


>


Pass the word


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*TO THE TOP*


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Danee08 said:


> *TO THE TOP*


TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> TTT


Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

My95Fleety said:


>


ttt


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*TO THE TOP*


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Danee08 said:


> *TO THE TOP*


Gracias homie


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Danee08 said:


> *TO THE TOP*


Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Bump


Don't miss this show... Gonna be good


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

lowdude13 said:


> bump


X2


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

lowdude13 said:


> bump


TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=478742852197784&id=100001862191919&_rdr


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=478742852197784&id=100001862191919&_rdr


Check out this yeas video from the bike show


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=478742852197784&id=100001862191919&_rdr


Bump


----------



## arturo lopez (Feb 9, 2006)

Memories oc will be there yeeeeeea


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

arturo lopez said:


> Memories oc will be there yeeeeeea


Thanks memories


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:wave:~T~T~T~4 uniques bike show!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

lowdude13 said:


> :wave:~T~T~T~4 uniques bike show!


Thanks bro . Bump


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

BUMP! looking forward to it!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

CISCO"S LUXURY said:


> BUMP! looking forward to it!!


Me too


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

On behalf of Latins Finest family just wanted to invite everyone to come and join us on a beach cruise!!! 








. 

Bring out the family and the biklas to the beach on August 31.....


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

ElProfeJose said:


> On behalf of Latins Finest family just wanted to invite everyone to come and join us on a beach cruise!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=478742852197784&id=100001862191919&_rdr


TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=478742852197784&id=100001862191919&_rdr


TTT


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP back TO THE TOP*


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

GOOD TO SEE THE HOMIE SHORT DOG IN FRESNO THANKS FOR THE POSTER HOMIE..


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

oneofakind said:


> GOOD TO SEE THE HOMIE SHORT DOG IN FRESNO THANKS FOR THE POSTER HOMIE..


Good seeing u n the TOP DOGS n ur welcome .. See u all in march


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Good seeing u n the TOP DOGS n ur welcome .. See u all in march


We will be there..


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=478742852197784&id=100001862191919&_rdr


TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> TTT


Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Bump


TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> TTT


TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Sporty67 said:


> Ttt


Thanks big homie ..bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Thanks big homie ..bump


TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Thanks big homie ..bump


Ttt shorty short dog


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Sporty67 said:


> Ttt shorty short dog


Bump


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Sporty67 said:


> Ttt


TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> TTT


TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Sporty67 said:


> Ttt


Bump


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Danee08 said:


> Bump


X2


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Bump


TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Bump


Ttt


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Danee08 said:


> BUMP


TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Sporty67 said:


> Ttt


Who's gonna roll deep next year???


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*​BUMP*


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Who's gonna roll deep next year???


????


----------



## K.I.D.S PHOTOGRAPHY (Oct 8, 2012)

K.I.D.S Photography will be there getting footage


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

THE RAIDERS TRIKE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE WITH A NEW LOOK TTT !!!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

K.I.D.S PHOTOGRAPHY said:


> K.I.D.S Photography will be there getting footage


That's awesome


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Can't wait to see it...


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP TTT !!!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Latin Luxury said:


> THE RAIDERS TRIKE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE WITH A NEW LOOK TTT !!!!


Can't wait to see it ...


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*​BUMP*


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Who's gonna roll deep next year???


Ttt....


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Sporty67 said:


> Ttt....


Sporty how's everything homie..


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

We are going to try to make this show


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

EL SOCIO said:


> We are going to try to make this show


:h5:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

EL SOCIO said:


> We are going to try to make this show


Hope u guys do make it..


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

81Luxury said:


> TTT


X2


----------



## stock 1963ss (Feb 16, 2010)

​TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

stock 1963ss said:


> ​TO THE TOP!!!


Thanks g


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

stock 1963ss said:


> ​TO THE TOP!!!


TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Tee"s_77LTD said:


> :thumbsup:


Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Bump


TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Latin Luxury said:


> TTT !!!!


TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Vendors??


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTT!!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

81Luxury said:


> TTT!!!


Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Bump


TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP TTT !!!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Latin Luxury said:


> View attachment 754417
> View attachment 754425
> WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT !!!!


Thanks LATIN LUXURY good looking out


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Latin Luxury said:


> BUMP TTT !!!!


TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Latin Luxury said:


> View attachment 754417
> View attachment 754425
> WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT !!!!


TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

....ttt


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

K.I.D.S PHOTOGRAPHY said:


> K.I.D.S Photography will be there getting footage


Bump


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:wave: BUMP TO THE TOP !!!!!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Super show of bikes...


Thanks homie .. One day it will be the super show of bikes n pedals


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Thanks homie .. One day it will be the super show of bikes n pedals


TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> TTT


Bump


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

81Luxury said:


> Bump


TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt big short dog


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TTT..CANT WAIT FOR THIS ONE...


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

oneofakind said:


> TTT..CANT WAIT FOR THIS ONE...


Me too


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Sporty67 said:


> Ttt


Thanks for the bump big homie hope to see u in Vegas..


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Thanks for the bump big homie hope to see u in Vegas..


Simon short cee u in vegas well be up there 5 days


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Bump


Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Bump


Bump


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Sporty67 said:


> Ttt


TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Sporty67 said:


> Ttt


Bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:BUMP


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

lowdude13 said:


> :thumbsup:BUMP


Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

lowdude13 said:


> :thumbsup:BUMP


Help sprea the word


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*TO THE TOP*


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Danee08 said:


> *TO THE TOP*


Keep to the top


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Sporty67 said:


> Ttt


Bump


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Bump


Ttt


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Help sprea the word


:yes: yuppp!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

lowdude13 said:


> :yes: yuppp!


Thanks


----------



## BaggedOutHoe (Oct 21, 2013)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> 2014 show will be all indoor with a earlier move in time and free bowling or shoe rental with registration MARCH 23 2014


Follow this thread for updates etc.


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

BaggedOutHoe said:


> Follow this thread for updates etc.


Thanks g


----------



## bluedream323 (Sep 5, 2012)

TTT ! Can't wait for this show


----------



## BaggedOutHoe (Oct 21, 2013)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Thanks g


Welcome :thumbsup:


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

Bump,ALLINDOOR!!!!:run:


----------



## BaggedOutHoe (Oct 21, 2013)

TTT :h5:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

lowdude13 said:


> Bump,ALLINDOOR!!!!:run:


TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

bluedream323 said:


> TTT ! Can't wait for this show


Me too


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT FOR THE KIDS LATIN LUXURY B.C. WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT !!!


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Latin Luxury said:


> TTT FOR THE KIDS LATIN LUXURY B.C. WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT !!!


Thanks Latin luxury


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

81Luxury said:


> TTT


Bump


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

T
T
T 
FOR THE KIDS !!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Latin Luxury said:


> T
> T
> T
> FOR THE KIDS !!!


That's right


----------



## 68_PIMPALA (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

68_PIMPALA said:


>


Nice TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## BaggedOutHoe (Oct 21, 2013)

BUMP TTT FOR A LOCAL EVENT..

SUPPORT YOUR LOCAL EVENTS.


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

BaggedOutHoe said:


> BUMP TTT FOR A LOCAL EVENT..
> 
> SUPPORT YOUR LOCAL EVENTS.


Thanks g. TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Sporty67 said:


>


TTT


----------



## DEVOTIONS81 (May 25, 2010)

Devotions will be there!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

DEVOTIONS81 said:


> Devotions will be there!


Tight can't wait getting closer


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

DEVOTIONS81 said:


> Devotions will be there!


Vendor n sponser spots avalibe hit me up 9512305118


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

LATIN LUXURY B.C. WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT TTT FOR THE KID'S !!!


----------



## 68_PIMPALA (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Latin Luxury said:


> LATIN LUXURY B.C. WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT TTT FOR THE KID'S !!!


Good looking our Latin luxury


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*​BUMP*


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Danee08 said:


> *​BUMP*


TTT thanks danee08


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> TTT thanks danee08


TTT


----------



## bluedream323 (Sep 5, 2012)

TTT ! Hopefully I get to make it to this show again ...


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

bluedream323 said:


> TTT ! Hopefully I get to make it to this show again ...


Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

bluedream323 said:


> TTT ! Hopefully I get to make it to this show again ...


Bump


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

TTT!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

LATIN LUXURY DUB said:


> TTT!!


Thanks for the bump LL


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Sporty67 said:


> Ttt


gracias big homie


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> gracias big homie


Tu sabes short


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Sporty67 said:


> Tu sabes short


Simon ..


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Sporty67 said:


> Ttt


TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Latin Luxury bc will be there to support !!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Latin Luxury said:


> Latin Luxury bc will be there to support !!!


Thanks Latin luxury


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Latin Luxury said:


> Latin Luxury bc will be there to support !!!


TTT who's ready for this show who's busting something new out ?


----------



## DEVOTIONS81 (May 25, 2010)

Devotions we be there for support big homie!!! TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

DEVOTIONS81 said:


> Devotions we be there for support big homie!!! TTT


Thanks Devotions good looking out


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

81Luxury said:


> TTT


Thanks Latin luxury TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

oneofakind said:


> Cant wait for this one TOPDOGS BIKE CLUB FRESNO CALI...will be there again to support the homies....


This right here is Striaght luv thanks again top dogs for the support...


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Sporty67 said:


> Ttt


Thanks for te bump big g.. Come on down everyone even if you don't have a bike or pedal car come bring the kids let them she how hard work is put into to these beautiful creations..


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Sporty67 said:


> Ttt


Pre reg flyers finish .. Can someone repost these correctly can't seem to upload them were u can view them thanks


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Pre reg flyers finish .. Can someone repost these correctly can't seem to upload them were u can view them thanks


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Predator1 said:


> Legions will be there to support


Thanks guys for the support


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Pre reg flyers finish .. Can someone repost these correctly can't seem to upload them were u can view them thanks


Help lol TTT


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

BUMP TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

81Luxury said:


> BUMP TTT


Thanks


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Thanks


Bump


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## 20''sesamestreet (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## 20''sesamestreet (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## 20''sesamestreet (Sep 20, 2013)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Help lol TTT


there you go


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

20''sesamestreet said:


> View attachment 965970


Thanks really appricate that .. Hope to see u there


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP TTT !!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

20''sesamestreet said:


> View attachment 965914


TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> TTT


Bump


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Sporty67 said:


> Bump


X2


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> X2


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Sporty67 said:


>


TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> TTT


Bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

Bump


----------



## DEVOTIONS81 (May 25, 2010)

BUMP!!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

lowdude13 said:


> Bump


Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

DEVOTIONS81 said:


> BUMP!!!


TTT


----------



## Tweetis E Bird (Apr 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Tweetis E Bird said:


> TTT


X2


----------



## mr beefy (Dec 25, 2013)

:wave:uffin:the big uniques


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

mr beefy said:


> :wave:uffin:the big uniques


Thanks big dowg back TTT.


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP TTT 2014 !!!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Latin Luxury said:


> BUMP TTT 2014 !!!!


TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Latin Luxury said:


> BUMP TTT 2014 !!!!


Bump


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our site, good luck
http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> posted on our site, good luck
> http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


Thanks old memories much luv g


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP TTT !!!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Latin Luxury said:


> BUMP TTT !!!!


Back to the top


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Back to the top


Roll call up date ..
So far we got 
Memories BC
Latin Bombas BC 
Viejitos BC 
L.A Rydazs BC 
Impressions BC 
Top Dogs BC 
Latins Finest BC 
Latin luxury BC 
Classic Memories BC 
Outsiders BC 
909 kreationZ BC 
Slow lane Familia BC
Thee Artistic's BC
Cali style BC 
.........who esle rolling this year . Tag ur friends members repost let's get this cracking everyone


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Roll call up date ..
> So far we got
> Memories BC
> Latin Bombas BC
> ...


 Roll call up date ..
So far we got 
Memories BC
Latin Bombas BC 
Viejitos BC 
L.A Rydazs BC 
Impressions BC 
Top Dogs BC 
Latins Finest BC 
Latin luxury BC 
Classic Memories BC 
Outsiders BC 909 kreationZ BC 
Slow lane Familia BC
Thee Artistic's BC
Cali style lowriders BC 
Goodtimes BC 
Valley's finest BC 
Gomez family O.C
.........who esle rolling this year . friends members repost let's get this cracking everyone


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Wow KEEP THIS ON TOP !!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Latin Luxury said:


> Wow KEEP THIS ON TOP !!!


Roll call up date ..
So far we got 
Memories BC
Latin Bombas BC 
Viejitos BC 
L.A Rydazs BC 
Impressions BC 
Top Dogs BC 
Latins Finest BC 
Latin luxury BC 
Classic Memories BC 
Outsiders BC
909 kreationZ BC
Slow lane Familia BC
Thee Artistic's BC
Cali style lowriders BC 
Goodtimes BC 
Valley's finest BC 
Gomez family O.C
.........who esle rolling this year . friends members repost let's get this cracking everyone


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Roll call up date ..
> So far we got
> Memories BC
> Latin Bombas BC
> ...


TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Roll call up date ..
> So far we got
> Memories BC
> Latin Bombas BC
> ...


Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Roll call up date ..
> So far we got
> Memories BC
> Latin Bombas BC
> ...


 bring the kids for bowling food n to check out the amazing bikes n pedals that will be on display


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Roll call up date ..
So far we got
Memories BC
Latin Bombas BC
Viejitos BC
L.A Rydazs BC
Impressions BC
Top Dogs BC
Latins Finest BC
Latin luxury BC
Classic Memories BC
Outsiders BC
909 kreationZ BC
Slow lane Familia BC
Thee Artistic's BC
Cali style BC
Goodtimes BC
Gomez family OC
LegionS BC 
.........who esle rolling this year . Tag ur friends members repost let's get this cracking everyone

Gonna be discounts on bowling food n beer for the adults face painting jumpers model car hoop off 3 djs live models to pose with n plenty of venders but most of all kids with there custom builds n big kids


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Roll call up date ..
> So far we got
> Memories BC
> Latin Bombas BC
> ...


Who will take club participation this year?


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Roll call up date ..
> So far we got
> Memories BC
> Latin Bombas BC
> ...


Thanks zek


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Roll call up date ..
> So far we got
> Memories BC
> Latin Bombas BC
> ...


 #Uniques3rd#annualbike&pedalshow# Crenshaw_sundays# The Dream promotions# Jojo devotions# Dj Tunes# Funk Fellas# will all be in the house for this event.. Roll call up date ..
So far we got
Memories BC
Latin Bombas BC
Viejitos BC
L.A Rydazs BC
Impressions BC
Top Dogs BC
Latins Finest BC
Latin luxury BC
Classic Memories BC
Outsiders BC
909 kreationZ BC
Slow lane Familia BC
Thee Artistic's BC
Cali style BC
Goodtimes BC
Gomez family OC
LegionS BC 
Lo Nuestro BC. 
Street style BC. 
who esle rolling this year . Tag ur friends members repost let's get this cracking everyone

Gonna be discounts on bowling food n beer for the adults face painting jumpers model car hoop off 3 djs live models to pose with n plenty of venders but most of all kids with there custom builds


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*​BUMP*


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Danee08 said:


> *​BUMP*


 #Uniques3rd#annualbike&pedalshow# Crenshaw_sundays# The Dream promotions# Jojo devotions# Dj Tunes# Funk Fellas# will all be in the house for this event.. Roll call up date ..
So far we got


Memories BC
Latin Bombas BC
Viejitos BC
L.A Rydazs BC
Impressions BC
Top Dogs BC
Latins Finest BC
Latin luxury BC
Classic Memories BC
Outsiders BC
909 kreationZ BC
Slow lane Familia BC
Thee Artistic's BC
Cali style BC
Goodtimes BC
Gomez family OC
LegionS BC 
Lo Nuestro BC.
Street Style BC 
Street Kings BC 


who esle rolling this year . Tag ur friends members repost let's get this cracking everyone

Gonna be discounts on bowling food n beer for the adults face painting jumpers model car hoop off 3 djs live models to pose with n plenty of venders but most of all kids with there custom builds


----------



## DEVOTIONS81 (May 25, 2010)

Bump!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> #Uniques3rd#annualbike&pedalshow# Crenshaw_sundays# The Dream promotions# Jojo devotions# Dj Tunes# Funk Fellas# will all be in the house for this event.. Roll call up date ..
> So far we got
> 
> 
> ...


 #Uniques3rd#annualbike&pedalshow# Crenshaw_sundays# The Dream promotions# Jojo devotions# Dj Tunes# Funk Fellas# will all be in the house for this event.. 

Roll call up date ..
So far we got


Memories BC
Latin Bombas BC
Viejitos BC
L.A Rydazs BC
Impressions BC
Top Dogs BC
Latins Finest BC
Latin luxury BC
Classic Memories BC
Outsiders BC
909 kreationZ BC
Slow lane Familia BC
Thee Artistic's BC
Cali style BC
Goodtimes BC
Gomez family OC
LegionS BC 
Lo Nuestro BC. 
Street Style BC 
Street Kings BC 
TemptationOC.BC 

who esle rolling this year . Tag ur friends members repost let's get this cracking everyone

Gonna be discounts on bowling food n beer for the adults face painting jumpers model car hoop off 3 djs live models to pose with n plenty of venders but most of all kids with there custom builds


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> #Uniques3rd#annualbike&pedalshow# Crenshaw_sundays# The Dream promotions# Jojo devotions# Dj Tunes# Funk Fellas# will all be in the house for this event..
> 
> Roll call up date ..
> So far we got
> ...


 #Uniques3rd#annualbike&pedalshow# Crenshaw_sundays# The Dream promotions# Jojo devotions# Dj Tunes# Funk Fellas# will all be in the house for this event.. 

Roll call up date ..
So far we got


Memories BC
Latin Bombas BC
Viejitos BC
L.A Rydazs BC
Impressions BC
Top Dogs BC
Latins Finest BC
Latin luxury BC
Classic Memories BC
Outsiders BC
909 kreationZ BC
Slow lane Familia BC
Thee Artistic's BC
Cali style BC
Goodtimes BC
Gomez family OC
LegionS BC 
Lo Nuestro BC. 
Street Style BC 
Street Kings BC 


who esle rolling this year . Tag ur friends members repost let's get this cracking everyone

Gonna be discounts on bowling food n beer for the adults face painting jumpers model car hoop off 3 djs live models to pose with n plenty of venders but most of all kids with there custom builds


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Bump TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

81Luxury said:


> Bump TTT


 #Uniques3rd#annualbike&pedalshow# Crenshaw_sundays# The Dream promotions# Jojo devotions# Dj Tunes# Funk Fellas# will all be in the house for this event.. Roll call up date ..
So far we got


Memories BC
Latin Bombas BC
Viejitos BC
L.A Rydazs BC
Impressions BC
Top Dogs BC
Latins Finest BC
Latin luxury BC
Classic Memories BC
Outsiders BC
909 kreationZ BC
Slow lane Familia BC
Thee Artistic's BC
Cali style BC
Goodtimes BC
Gomez family OC
LegionS BC 
Lo Nuestro BC. 
Street Style BC 
Street Kings BC 


who esle rolling this year . Tag ur friends members repost let's get this cracking everyone

Gonna be discounts on bowling food n beer for the adults face painting jumpers model car hoop off 3 djs live models to pose with n plenty of venders but most of all kids with there custom builds


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt o class should be present


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> #Uniques3rd#annualbike&pedalshow# Crenshaw_sundays# The Dream promotions# Jojo devotions# Dj Tunes# Funk Fellas# will all be in the house for this event.. Roll call up date ..
> So far we got
> 
> 
> ...


 #Uniques3rd#annualbike&pedalshow# Crenshaw_sundays# The Dream promotions# Jojo devotions# Dj Tunes# Funk Fellas# will all be in the house for this event.. 

Roll call up date ..
So far we got


Memories BC
Latin Bombas BC
Viejitos BC
L.A Rydazs BC
Impressions BC
Top Dogs BC
Latins Finest BC
Latin luxury BC
Classic Memories BC
Outsiders BC
909 kreationZ BC
Slow lane Familia BC
Thee Artistic's BC
Cali style BC
Goodtimes BC
Gomez family OC
LegionS BC 
Lo Nuestro BC. 
Street Style BC 
Street Kings BC 
TemptationOC BC
Ontario Classic BC 


who esle rolling this year . Tag ur friends members repost let's get this cracking everyone

Gonna be discounts on bowling food n beer for the adults face painting jumpers model car hoop off 3 djs live models to pose with n plenty of venders but most of all kids with there custom builds


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> #Uniques3rd#annualbike&pedalshow# Crenshaw_sundays# The Dream promotions# Jojo devotions# Dj Tunes# Funk Fellas# will all be in the house for this event..
> 
> Roll call up date ..
> So far we got
> ...


Pre regs are here .. Who needs some please pm me ur address name n club


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT THE KIDS R ALMOST READY FOR GOOD SHOW AND SUPPORT !!!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Latin Luxury said:


> TTT THE KIDS R ALMOST READY FOR GOOD SHOW AND SUPPORT !!!!


Thanks again Latin luxury we can't wait


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Pre regs are here .. Who needs some please pm me ur address name n club


Get your pre regs


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT BUMP !!!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

3 djs will be in the mix. Jojo devotions , Dj tunes ,& the FUNK FELLAS crew will be playing that ol skool funk


----------



## Predator1 (Aug 6, 2008)

Legions will be Rep


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Predator1 said:


> Legions will be Rep


Got you guys marked down pm me ur address of u haven't already 
Roll call up date ..
So far we got


Memories BC
Latin Bombas BC
Viejitos BC
L.A Rydazs BC
Impressions BC
Top Dogs BC
Latins Finest BC
Latin luxury BC
Classic Memories BC
Outsiders BC
909 kreationZ BC
Slow lane Familia BC
Thee Artistic's BC
Cali style BC
Goodtimes BC
Gomez family OC
LegionS BC
Lo Nuestro BC.
Street Style BC
Street Kings BC
TemptationOC BC
Ontario Classic BC
Socios BC


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Sporty67 said:


>


Que big sport !! Have a firme Sunday


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Memories BC
Latin Bombas BC
Viejitos BC
L.A Rydazs BC
Impressions BC
Top Dogs BC
Latins Finest BC
Latin luxury BC
Classic Memories BC
Outsiders BC
909 kreationZ BC
Slow lane Familia BC
Thee Artistic's BC
Cali style BC
Goodtimes BC
Gomez family OC
LegionS BC
Lo Nuestro BC.
Street Style BC
Street Kings BC
TemptationOC BC
Ontario Classic BC
Socios BC


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Will be sending out by Wednesday . If u haven't sent me your address get at me before tuesday


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Que big sport !! Have a firme Sunday


Big short


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Sporty67 said:


> Big short


This bike show coming out pretty good so far sport.. My hanks to everyone's support


----------



## memoriescarcluboc.com (Mar 13, 2013)

Looking good TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

memoriescarcluboc.com said:


> Looking good TTT


Thank you


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

memoriescarcluboc.com said:


> Looking good TTT


Keep to the top


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Keep to the top


Bump


----------



## DEVOTIONS81 (May 25, 2010)

TTT!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Super show of bikes...


Thanks g!! We trying to top last years!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

DEVOTIONS81 said:


> TTT!


X2


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Bump TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Sporty67 said:


>


Thanks for the bump sport !


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Memories BC
> Latin Bombas BC
> Viejitos BC
> L.A Rydazs BC
> ...


TTT


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Got you guys marked down pm me ur address of u haven't already
> Roll call up date ..
> So far we got
> 
> ...


Keep to the top


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Got you guys marked down pm me ur address of u haven't already
> Roll call up date ..
> So far we got
> 
> ...


Keep To The Top!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

It's almost that time again... Uniques annual bike n pedal show


----------



## DEVOTIONS81 (May 25, 2010)

BUMP!!:thumbup


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

DEVOTIONS81 said:


> BUMP!!:thumbup


Thanks devotions for the bump


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

$5 large cheese pizza
$2 hotdogs
$3.50 imported draft beer
$2.50 domestic draft beer
$2 bowling and $3.50 shoe rental with bike or pedal car entry
There will be 3 djs playing at the event in difrent locations
Face painting for the kids and jumpers

There will be also a move in for any interested on saturday from 5pm to 12am 
Please no outside food thanks

From the responce were getting we are goin to have to do a indoor and outdoor show just to acomodate every club


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks for every ones support we really apreciate it


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UNIQUES said:


> $5 large cheese pizza
> $2 hotdogs
> $3.50 imported draft beer
> $2.50 domestic draft beer
> ...


Thank you all for your support


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*​TTT*


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UNIQUES said:


> $5 large cheese pizza
> $2 hotdogs
> $3.50 imported draft beer
> $2.50 domestic draft beer
> ...


TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP TTT !!!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Latin Luxury said:


> BUMP TTT !!!!


Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Latin Luxury said:


> BUMP TTT !!!!


Bump


----------



## DEVOTIONS81 (May 25, 2010)

TTT!!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

DEVOTIONS81 said:


> TTT!!!


Thanks


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

DEVOTIONS81 said:


> TTT!!!


TTT


----------



## bluedream323 (Sep 5, 2012)

Hope to be there TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

bluedream323 said:


> Hope to be there TTT


That would be bluedream323


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:BUMP,t~t~t~ UNIQUES...


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

lowdude13 said:


> :thumbsup:BUMP,t~t~t~ UNIQUES...


Thanks g


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

HOW DO WE GET A PRE-REG FORM?


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Tee"s_77LTD said:


> HOW DO WE GET A PRE-REG FORM?


Call me 9512305118


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Ttt for uniques


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

ONTARIOCLASSICS CC said:


> Ttt for uniques


Thanks for the bump O'class


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

ONTARIOCLASSICS CC said:


> Ttt for uniques


TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

ONTARIOCLASSICS CC said:


> Ttt for uniques


Bump


----------



## DEVOTIONS81 (May 25, 2010)

BUMP!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

DEVOTIONS81 said:


> BUMP!


TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> TTT


The rest of the pre regs all sent .. Thanks everyone for the support and we will see u all soon!!


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

We will also be having a sound off competition beetwen bikes with systems on them...so if you think you got a loud sound system make shure your ready on march 23rd


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

T
T
T


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UNIQUES said:


> We will also be having a sound off competition beetwen bikes with systems on them...so if you think you got a loud sound system make shure your ready on march 23rd


Bump ...


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UNIQUES said:


> We will also be having a sound off competition beetwen bikes with systems on them...so if you think you got a loud sound system make shure your ready on march 23rd


Early morning bump!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP TTT !!!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Latin Luxury said:


> BUMP TTT !!!!


TTT sound off who's gonna compete


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

T~T~T~ will b there~~~


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Sporty67 said:


>


ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## DEVOTIONS81 (May 25, 2010)

TTT!!!!


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

roll call wrowing!!!!!!!! ttt


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

ElProfeJose said:


> roll call wrowing!!!!!!!! ttt


Memories BC
Latin Bombas BC
Viejitos BC
L.A Rydazs BC
Impressions BC
Top Dogs BC
Latins Finest BC
Latin luxury BC
Classic Memories BC
Outsiders BC
909 kreationZ BC
Slow lane Familia BC
Thee Artistic's BC
Cali style BC
Goodtimes BC
Gomez family OC
LegionS BC
Lo Nuestro BC.
Street Style BC
Street Kings BC
TemptationOC BC
Ontario Classic BC
Socios BC
Bajitos BC


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Memories BC
> Latin Bombas BC
> Viejitos BC
> L.A Rydazs BC
> ...


TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Memories BC
> Latin Bombas BC
> Viejitos BC
> L.A Rydazs BC
> ...


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

Bump!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> UniquesshortdogIE said:
> 
> 
> > Memories BC
> ...


----------



## DEVOTIONS81 (May 25, 2010)

Bump .!! Thanks for the support Y'all!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

DEVOTIONS81 said:


> Bump .!! Thanks for the support Y'all!!


Right back at cha g!


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

UNIQUES said:


> We will also be having a sound off competition beetwen bikes with systems on them...so if you think you got a loud sound system make shure your ready on march 23rd


T
T
T


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UNIQUES said:


> T
> T
> T


Bump


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Bump TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

81Luxury said:


> Bump TTT


Latin luxury are u ready?


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Latin luxury are u ready?


FOR THIS SHOW U NO IT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

81Luxury said:


> FOR THIS SHOW U NO IT


Can't wait


----------



## Money_Green86' (Apr 25, 2013)

TTT


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Money_Green86' said:


> TTT


Who's ready


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

LATIN LUXURY WILL B READY


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

81Luxury said:


> LATIN LUXURY WILL B READY


That's right Latin luxury who esle??


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP*


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Danee08 said:


> *BUMP*


It's almost here


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> It's almost here


Please send in all pre regs by feb 28th..


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> It's almost here


:werd::h5:


----------



## DEVOTIONS81 (May 25, 2010)

Bump!


----------



## angel dust 59 (Apr 20, 2011)

short dawg can I get a preregistration


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

angel dust 59 said:


> short dawg can I get a preregistration


Text me your info 9512305118 name address city zip club thanks


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

angel dust 59 said:


> short dawg can I get a preregistration


Pre reg dead line feb 28


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

dayyyyyyyyum its sooner than I thought next month!!!!!!!!!!



UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Pre reg dead line feb 28


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

ElProfeJose said:


> dayyyyyyyyum its sooner than I thought next month!!!!!!!!!!


I know right


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

lowdude13 said:


> bump


TTT


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*​BUMP*


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Danee08 said:


> *​BUMP*


TTT


----------



## DEVOTIONS81 (May 25, 2010)

Getting ready for it !!! Bump!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

DEVOTIONS81 said:


> Getting ready for it !!! Bump!


That's right


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump:thumbsup:


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

lowdude13 said:


> bump:thumbsup:


Pre reg dead line feb 28th


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Pre reg dead line feb 28th


Keep this to the top!!


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

T
T
T


----------



## bluedream323 (Sep 5, 2012)

TTT hope to be there !!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

bluedream323 said:


> TTT hope to be there !!!


Hope u can make it .. Were you out of ?


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Roll call update..... Hope I didn't miss anyone.... Don't forget to send in those pre regs before feb 28th 
Latin Bombas BC
Viejitos BC
L.A Rydazs BC
Impressions BC
Top Dogs BC
Latins Finest BC
Latin luxury BC
Classic Memories BC
Outsiders BC
909 kreationZ BC
Slow lane Familia BC
Thee Artistic's BC
Cali style BC
Goodtimes BC
Gomez family OC
LegionS BC
Lo Nuestro BC.
Gangs to Grace BC 
Street Style BC
Street Kings BC
TemptationOC BC
Ontario Classic BC
Socios BC
Bajitos BC
Klasikos BC


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

81Luxury said:


> TTT


TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

will b there!!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

lowdude13 said:


> will b there!!!


Can't wait


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*TO THE TOP*


----------



## DEVOTIONS81 (May 25, 2010)

BUMP! !


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

DEVOTIONS81 said:


> BUMP! !


Thanks g


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

T T T :wave:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Bajito OG said:


> T T T :wave:


Thanks for the bump Bajitos


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

UNIQUES said:


> $5 large cheese pizza
> $2 hotdogs
> $3.50 imported draft beer
> $2.50 domestic draft beer
> ...


T
T
T


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*​BUMP*


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Bu:thumbsup:mp


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## DEVOTIONS81 (May 25, 2010)

Bump! !!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Who's all going?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Bump TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Almost here


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*​BUMP*


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:wave:T~T~T~save the day!!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

_*BUMP *_:thumbsup:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

View attachment 1087529
View attachment 1087529


----------



## DEVOTIONS81 (May 25, 2010)

Bump!!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Are you ready? Send pre regs in by Feb 28th


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*​TO THE TOP*


----------



## memoriescarcluboc.com (Mar 13, 2013)

We getting excited! Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Memories pre regs received . Good looking out guys


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

hasta ARRRIBA!!!!!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

X2






send your pre regs in before the 28th. 14796 van gogh Ave Moreno Valley ca92553 or contact me 9512305118


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

* BUMP Back To The Top *:thumbsup:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Keep to the top we just week's away ... are you ready?


----------



## DEVOTIONS81 (May 25, 2010)

Bump!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

I second that bump


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*TO THE TOP*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

WHATS UP GUY'S LATINS FINEST CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO COME OUT AND TAKE THE LOWRIDERS OUT FOR A CRUISE THIS APRIL 13TH, 2014...WE WILL BE CRUISING FROM CORONA PARK TO FAIRMONT PARK IN RIVERSIDE. WE INVITE ALL CLUBS AND ALL SOLO RIDERS......TE ONLY THING WE ASK FROM YOU IS TO BRING IS A GOOD POSITIVE ATTITUDE AND LETS ALL GO FOR A CRUISE!!!!!! WE WILL BE MEETING AT 1PM AT CORNA PARK AND ROLL OUT TIME WILL BE AT 2PM....SHINE UP THE LOLO'S AND LET'S DO THIS BIG!!!! TTT THANKS FOR LOOKING!!!!! AND BUMPING!!!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Looking forward to it


----------



## DEVOTIONS81 (May 25, 2010)

Were Down.. bump!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> X2
> View attachment 1091769
> send your pre regs in before the 28th. 14796 van gogh Ave Moreno Valley ca92553 or contact me 9512305118


 so far it looks like nor Cal bringing some competition


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> so far it looks like nor Cal bringing some competition


TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:wave:~COTTON KANDY~ PASSING THRU...


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Latins finest u all ready for march


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Latins finest u all ready for march


ttt


----------



## DEVOTIONS81 (May 25, 2010)

BUMP!!!


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Latins finest u all ready for march


 :run:yupppp will b there!!!!:yes:


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

dreamer1 said:


>


Que vo dreamer you ready for this one


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

TTT:rimshot:


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTT


----------



## bluedream323 (Sep 5, 2012)

TTMFT hoping to make it...


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Que vo dreamer you ready for this one


Counting days bro....see ya soon


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Bajito OG said:


> TTT:rimshot:


 gonna be a blast see u all there


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

81Luxury said:


> TTT


latin luxury already?


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT THE B.C. WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT !!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

bluedream323 said:


> TTMFT hoping to make it...


Hope u can make it


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

ElProfeJose said:


>


Hope mines ready by then


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*​BUMP*


----------



## DEVOTIONS81 (May 25, 2010)

TTT!!!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

DEVOTIONS81 said:


> TTT!!!!


thanks g n danee08


----------



## Vinny65 (Mar 4, 2014)

Where is this show at and how do you register?


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Vinny65 said:


> Where is this show at and how do you register?


 universal strike in Moreno Valley n contact me 9512305118 so I can send a reg form


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

TT​T


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


Latins finest invites all you to our upcoming events....in so cal.......
Car cruise from corona park to fairmont park in riverside.....we have a photographer and taco guy $1 tacos 




Lowrider bike cruise on the beach in Huntington Beach


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

Bump.


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

81Luxury said:


> Bump


 this is coming around quick. . Almost time


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> this is coming around quick. . Almost time


Yea it is LATIN LUXURY KIDS r ready to have fun at the show


----------



## bluedream323 (Sep 5, 2012)

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

81Luxury said:


> Yea it is LATIN LUXURY KIDS r ready to have fun at the show


Hope so


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump. Latins finest will be there. Even Miklo is gonna make a special apperience lol


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

ElProfeJose said:


> Bump. Latins finest will be there. Even Miklo is gonna make a special apperience lol


lol right on


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> lol right on


Thats when he let his hair long.


----------



## Money_Green86' (Apr 25, 2013)

Bump


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

can you still register?


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

EL RAIDER said:


> can you still register?


Text 9512305118


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

T~T~T~ 4 uniques bike show...


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

lowdude13 said:


> T~T~T~ 4 uniques bike show...


thanks Latins finest


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump it's almost here


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP To The Top *:thumbsup:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

ElProfeJose said:


> Bump it's almost here


 yes it is just days now.. time flew


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump cant wait


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

My95Fleety said:


>


Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

SEE U THERE


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


>


 What a sick transformation lil homie


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> SEE U THERE


freakin zek u got Ur own lil line up bro sweet


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

slimer said:


> Ttt


 see u all soon old memories


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

EL Presumido said:


> TTT


thanks for the bump g


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> freakin zek u got Ur own lil line up bro sweet


Pinche Miklo


----------



## arturo lopez (Feb 9, 2006)

memories oc ready for the big show mar23


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

arturo lopez said:


> memories oc ready for the big show mar23
> View attachment 1126601


 thanks again memories n all the clubs and solo riders for the support


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

ElProfeJose said:


> Bump[/QUOTE got quit a few clubs pre reg already but I know there's more then that coming .. 17 clubs so far pre reg n that's not even half of who confirmed there coming ... Gonna do our best to give everyone a good show .. we're not a big event or any of them big names but we trying to just bring the kids something g they can enjoy .. so thank you all again for your support


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> ElProfeJose said:
> 
> 
> > Bump[/QUOTE got quit a few clubs pre reg already but I know there's more then that coming .. 17 clubs so far pre reg n that's not even half of who confirmed there coming ... Gonna do our best to give everyone a good show .. we're not a big event or any of them big names but we trying to just bring the kids something g they can enjoy .. so thank you all again for your support
> ...


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> ElProfeJose said:
> 
> 
> > Bump[/QUOTE got quit a few clubs pre reg already but I know there's more then that coming .. 17 clubs so far pre reg n that's not even half of who confirmed there coming ... Gonna do our best to give everyone a good show .. we're not a big event or any of them big names but we trying to just bring the kids something g they can enjoy .. so thank you all again for your support
> ...


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

81Luxury said:


> TTT


bump


----------



## bluedream323 (Sep 5, 2012)

TTT hope to make it, its gonna be a good one


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Day hmmm almost here


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

bluedream323 said:


> TTT hope to make it, its gonna be a good one


 I hope so....


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

TTT ALMOST HERE :thumbsup::h5: UNITED STYLES LOWRIDER FAMILY :wave:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

meno97 said:


> TTT ALMOST HERE :thumbsup::h5: UNITED STYLES LOWRIDER FAMILY :wave:


I know seems Un real but we will do our best to bring u all a good show


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

1 week to go TTT


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

uffin:TTT


----------



## DEVOTIONS81 (May 25, 2010)

BUMP!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

DEVOTIONS81 said:


> BUMP!


7 day count down


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Latins Finest would like to invite you all to Come thru to the inland empire and cruise with us. TTT any question call me text me (562) 879-4376. Free event. There RG photography will be there tacos $1 at the end of the cruise bring the family. 




We will meet at corona park at 1 and take off at 2 and cruise to fairmont park in riverside. We should be at faimont park around 330 or so. Depends on how many cars there is. TTT let's go for a cruise.


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> 7 day count down


6 days


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> 6 days


 YUPPPP !!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> I know seems Un real but we will do our best to bring u all a good show


 :thumbsup: simone :thumbsup: how much is day of reg. and roll in time?


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

meno97 said:


> :thumbsup: simone :thumbsup: how much is day of reg. and roll in time?


20 bikes 15 pedal roll in as early as 6 am or sat night after 6pm


----------



## bluedream323 (Sep 5, 2012)

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

bluedream323 said:


> TTT


bump


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Bump TTT


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> 20 bikes 15 pedal roll in as early as 6 am or sat night after 6pm


 cool thanks  looking forward to this great show :thumbsup:






:h5: UNITED STYLES LOWRIDER FAMILY


----------



## angel dust 59 (Apr 20, 2011)

dats rite jus finished lil dawg first OG schwinn looking forward to dis TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

angel dust 59 said:


> dats rite jus finished lil dawg first OG schwinn looking forward to dis TTT


can't wait to see it..


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

meno97 said:


> cool thanks  looking forward to this great show :thumbsup:
> View attachment 1134057
> :h5: UNITED STYLES LOWRIDER FAMILY


look forward to having n u all there


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

81Luxury said:


> Bump TTT


thanks 81luxury


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

G2G will be there with a few bikes!!!


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> look forward to having n u all there


:thumbsup::h5:uffin:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

G2G_Al said:


> G2G will be there with a few bikes!!!


thanks g g for the support


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT


What up lil homie you ready for sunday


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT


----------



## angel dust 59 (Apr 20, 2011)

ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

ElProfeJose said:


> TTT


ttt


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

BUMP BACK TTT :thumbsup::h5:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

meno97 said:


> BUMP BACK TTT :thumbsup::h5:


3 days to go


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> What up lil homie you ready for sunday


Started packin yesterday we still on?


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Started packin yesterday we still on?


yup yup just two days to go


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

slimer said:


> Ttt


2 days to go


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

lowdude13 said:


> bump


one day away it's gonna go down


----------



## DEVOTIONS81 (May 25, 2010)

Yeah buddyyyyy!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

The kid's of Latin luxury b.c. r ready to support !!!


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

TTT:biggrin:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Bajito OG said:


> TTT:biggrin:


nice looks good


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Latins Finest would like to invite you all to Come thru to the inland empire and cruise with us. TTT any question call me text me (562) 879-4376. Free event. RG photography will be there......tacos $1 at the end of the cruise bring the family. 




We will meet at corona park at 1 and take off at 2 and cruise to fairmont park in riverside. We should be at faimont park around 330 or so. Depends on how many cars there is. TTT let's go for a cruise.


----------



## DEVOTIONS81 (May 25, 2010)

4 hours on foot thats a hell of a cruise. .lol


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

DEVOTIONS81 said:


> 4 hours on foot thats a hell of a cruise. .lol


just hours away


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## DEVOTIONS81 (May 25, 2010)

Had great time with the family!!!


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

Really good turn out and good show. Thanks Shorty and Uniques cc for a good show. I brought home 3 awards so dat made it an even better day


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

Thank you uniques and shorty great show.
Latins Finest BC/PC. Had a great time!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

EL Presumido said:


> Thank you uniques and shorty great show.
> Latins Finest BC/PC. Had a great time!


thank you all for coming and making it what is was


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

EL Presumido said:


> Thank you uniques and shorty great show.
> Latins Finest BC/PC. Had a great time!


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

THANX TO UNIQUES FOR HOSTING A NICE SHOW THAT GIVES THE OPPORTUNITY TO THE BIKES AND PEDDLE CARS ONLY :thumbsup: THIS WAS ROYAL IMAGE 1ST TIME OUT HAD A NICE TIME CHECKING OUT ALL THE NICE BIKES AND PEDDLE CARS AND WILL B BACK NEXT YEAR:h5:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

On behalf of UNIQUES IE we wanna thank All of you that came out n supported us today and all does that helped with making this event what it was, from sponsors to venders to friends family and anyone esle that I can't think of at the moment .. I just didn't wanna to to sleep tonight with out saying how appreciative we are.. special thanks to all the clubs that came out my UNIQUES FAMILY and my baby girls Victoria n alana.. them 2 lil ones are my everything they've helped from day one til 5 mins ago n unloaded a fully packed truck in there pj's .. and we apologize for any delays and mess ups today .. thanks again .. Shorty uniques ie also.ly girls said thank you to everyone who bought lemonade from them


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Latins Finest would like to invite you all to Come thru to the inland empire and cruise with us. TTT any question call me text me (562) 879-4376. Free event. RG photography will be there......tacos $1 at the end of the cruise bring the family. 






We will meet at corona park at 1 and take off at 2 and cruise to fairmont park in riverside. We should be at faimont park around 330 or so. Depends on how many cars there is. TTT let's go for a cruise.


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

THANKS SHORTDOGG AND UNIQUES I.E. 
BAJITO C.C. HAD A GOOD TIME :thumbsup: :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## memoriescarcluboc.com (Mar 13, 2013)

Excellent show had lotsa fun. Next year fo sho! Thanks to shortdogg and uniques ie TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Bajito OG said:


> THANKS SHORTDOGG AND UNIQUES I.E.
> BAJITO C.C. HAD A GOOD TIME :thumbsup: :thumbsup::thumbsup:


thank u Bajito for your support we really appreciate each n everyone of you ..


----------



## memoriescarcluboc.com (Mar 13, 2013)

Keeping it Looney @uniques i bike show


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Thank you all for coming like I always say with out you all we got no show...


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Q-Vo Shorty Que Onda, I hope all is well homie. Looks like you guys had a great show. Keep up the good work that's what it's all about the kids. Will see you this weekend. 

Have a Blessed Day and a safe trip.


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Ariztlan said:


> Q-Vo Shorty Que Onda, I hope all is well homie. Looks like you guys had a great show. Keep up the good work that's what it's all about the kids. Will see you this weekend.
> 
> Have a Blessed Day and a safe trip.


Simon we leaving tonight and thanls it was a great turn out


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

plumjuc said:


> THANX TO UNIQUES FOR HOSTING A NICE SHOW THAT GIVES THE OPPORTUNITY TO THE BIKES AND PEDDLE CARS ONLY :thumbsup: THIS WAS ROYAL IMAGE 1ST TIME OUT HAD A NICE TIME CHECKING OUT ALL THE NICE BIKES AND PEDDLE CARS AND WILL B BACK NEXT YEAR:h5:


thank you g we really appreciate all your guys support n next year we gonna work on doing separate categories for the kids . So we stay to what the purpose of the show is ment to be for the kids we will still cater to all ages and different work on getting more help with judging .. we are still learning and we do our best to improve each year.. every year is a learning experience I think we did a pretty good job for being our 3rd year but we got much to grow . Thanks again and u amd along with all that came out had some amazing builds


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

memoriescarcluboc.com said:


> Excellent show had lotsa fun. Next year fo sho! Thanks to shortdogg and uniques ie TTT


 thank you memories were glad you guys enjoyed it and any input we can get to improve for next year please hit me up 9512305118 thqnks again and see u soon


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

DEVOTIONS81 said:


> Had great time with the family!!!


thank you fro coming out much love


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

d1ulove2h8 said:


> Really good turn out and good show. Thanks Shorty and Uniques cc for a good show. I brought home 3 awards so dat made it an even better day


That's awesome sorry but not sure which ones were urs but congrats


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

EL Presumido said:


> Thank you uniques and shorty great show.
> Latins Finest BC/PC. Had a great time!


really glad to hear u guys enjoyed it thanks again for the continuous support bro


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

ElProfeJose said:


>


congrats again to Latins finest uniques 2014 club participation winners ..


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

plumjuc said:


>


Hope we can make it.. trying to put my car back together


----------



## DUKES IE (Jun 12, 2007)

Thanks BOMB LIFE IE had a good time we will be back next year !


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

DUKES IE said:


> Thanks BOMB LIFE IE had a good time we will be back next year !


Thanks bro we appreciate the support


----------

